

Ceek is coming! The new way to get jobs and to recruit talents - ds4all

Hi, Hackernews is a great community. I wanted you to be the first to know that we just put up a prelaunch site for Ceek at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ceek.cc. Ceek is the new way to get jobs and to recruit talents.<p>If you are a developer or a designer, you are invited to join our Early Access program at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ceek.cc.<p>Cheers!
======
dang
Better to make a standard HN post of this when you're ready to show something
more than an email signup. Good luck.

